# [SOLVED] OpenRC stuck (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant)

## ranumm

Hi everyone,

I have a small problem at startup that I can't solve.

After "Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant" the underscore "flashes" to infinity until I send several "enter" from my keyboard. The "rc.log" does not report errors and everything works correctly, this has happened since the last update.

I also did a fresh new gentoo installation and I have the same problem. 

Can someone help me? Thanks.

```
 

...

* Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

 [ ok ]

 * Starting DHCP Client Daemon ...

 [ ok ]

...

```

Last edited by ranumm on Sat Oct 26, 2019 8:21 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ranumm,

Edit the file /etc/rc.conf

Find 

```
# Set rc_interactive to "YES" and you'll be able to press the I key during

# boot so you can choose to start specific services. Set to "NO" to disable

# this feature. This feature is automatically disabled if rc_parallel is

# set to YES.

#rc_interactive="YES"
```

and uncomment the last line.

When OpenRC starts you will get a new prompt that allows you to choose if a service starts or not.

Reboot and press the 'I' key.

Step through the service start processes. Which one hangs?

Its not as simple as its the one after the screen message as the kernel messages need not appear on the screen in the order that processes execute.

If you have parallel startup enabled, this is well known to produce hangs, so disable that.

rc_interactive="YES" will force it off anyway so that the on screen message order and the rc.log is useful.

----------

## ranumm

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Step through the service start processes. Which one hangs?

 

This:

```
...

 * About to start the service wpa_supplicant

 *   1) Start the service2) Skip the service

 *   3) Continue boot process4) Exit to shell

 * Executing: /lib/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

 * Detaching to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant' ... [ ok ]

 * About to start the service dhcpcd

 *   1) Start the service2) Skip the service

 *   3) Continue boot process4) Exit to shell

 * Executing: /lib/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/dhcpcd start

 * Starting DHCP Client Daemon ...

 * start-stop-daemon: fopen `/var/run/dhcpcd.pid': No such file or directory

 * Detaching to start `/sbin/dhcpcd' ... [ ok ]

...

```

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> If you have parallel startup enabled, this is well known to produce hangs, so disable that.

 

Nope, it is disabled.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ranumm,

You do not need to start wpa_supplicant in any runlevel.

If you use a GUI network controller, it will manage wpa_supplicant.

If you use the net.<wifi_interface> startup script, then wpa_supplicant is started via the configuration for net.<wifi_interface>.

Trying to run wpa_supplicant twice is a bad thing. 

```
 * start-stop-daemon: fopen `/var/run/dhcpcd.pid': No such file or directory
```

/var/run should be a symbolic link to /run

```
$ ls -l /var

...

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root     root     4 May 14  2013 run -> /run

...
```

/run is in tmpfs, which is read/write from very early in the boot process.

The file /var/run/dhcpcd.pid should be created when dhcpcd starts.

Do you have the symlink?

What does 

```
$ mount | grep run

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nodev,relatime,size=1639916k,mode=755)
```

show for you? 

size= is 50% of RAM by default.

----------

## krinn

I think Hu could answer you -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8378572.html#8378572

----------

## ranumm

Conflict in the wpa_supplicant and Netifrc configuration files. Solved!

----------

